# Tank updates :)



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So here is my tank, started March 16, 09 (1 month old today!)

One question, so what is that green algae growing, good? bad? See some purple coraline growing to.

Water param's seem to be steady. Just nitrates are a bit higher than apperently they should be. Still at around 15 to 20 ppm. I did a relitively large water change, about 6 Litres, and it seemed to slightly go down but I feel like it will come up again. So I have read the sand will eventually, in an established tank, help reduce nitrates by completeing the nitrogen cycle. How long would this take and is their a way to speed up the live sand? I am going to be purchasing an RO unit rated for 50 GPD with a booster pump and tank for 200! Its a 5 stage unit, I got a special price being a 'contractor'. I love being a plumber  

Thanks folks, any and all comments welcome. 

To add, I have been thinking about it for a week and I think I will stay away from corals for now, or at least not get more than one or two (after purchasing the lighting) as I want to upgrade the tank when I move out in the next year so no point having to move to much. And I want to go full out set up, sump, etc etc.

Full tank shot.









And more...


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Awsome. Everything looks normal. if you have any other questions feel free to send me a private message


----------



## AaaRr (Mar 28, 2009)

Tank looks great! Nice deal on the RO system I hate you ><. Please post any question you have in the forums so we all can learn from them.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

So the green algae is all good eh?


----------



## klutchewsky (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice tank! Like it alot!!


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Great Job, the clarity of those pictures is incredible. Did you do anything special when you took the shots? I really like the look of the tank too. It looks like you are making good progress.
BurlyBear


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Used a nikon d40 x with high ISO and no flash. Thanks guys, real nice to hear


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations. Very nice job so far. Great looking tank.

Be prepared for an algae bloom in the near future. Don't worry much about it, it comes with the territory of a 4 to 6 week old aquarium. The green algae is probably the beginning of this. Continue what you are doing and it will run its course naturally. This is a great time to add some clean up crew, if you have not already done so.

My sand beds generally take 90 to 120 days to mature and lower Nitrates to zero. Nice looking sand bed as well. The depth looks perfect and the rock display allows for excellent water flow.

Very well done man! I'm impressed. You asked a lot of questions and applied what you learned very well.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you very much guys and thank you Pasfur for the compliments, it is nice to hear it from a pro


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

A very beautiful Tank setup. love it.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

im a newby newb and i've learned so much from your questions and everyone elses anwsers. thats great that your set up worked out i think mines gonna fail like most of my f/s look at it


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey don't worry, if you just added the sand, mine looked like that for three days before it settled. Give it some time. Patience is really key!


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

thank goodness


----------

